# Applying more times to DV



## adamsalam (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi,

my first inquiry, lets try...

I am applying for DV lottery from USAFIS

anyway, I think about accessing the gov website and apply directly

1- is there any problem regarding that as my application on USAFIS will be submitted as well?

2- which is better and have more opportunity, a higher education applicant or lower education applicant as I think US gov looking for lower lever workers is that correct?

I wonder if I should "hide" my higher education achievements

please help

regards,


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Do NOT apply twice for the DV lottery! It means automatic disqualification of your application.

There is no reason not to apply directly unless you are already applying through an agency. Some unscrupulous agencies even apply twice for their candidates, which they know full well will disqualify them.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## adamsalam (Oct 20, 2011)

Bevdeforges said:


> Do NOT apply twice for the DV lottery! It means automatic disqualification of your application.
> 
> There is no reason not to apply directly unless you are already applying through an agency. Some unscrupulous agencies even apply twice for their candidates, which they know full well will disqualify them.
> Cheers,
> Bev


thank you for your reply

off course I don;t have any intintion to double entry in the lottery
but was thinking about ignoring the submission of the my agent and apply my self after *I discovered !*that i can apply dircetly and free, but it was too late

what do you think I can do now?
calling my agent to stop submitting my application and apply my self or leave it as it is...

and in case!!! next time I submit my self?

I appreciate your help


I already


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Depends on the contract you signed: for how many applications did you pay?
You can ask them to cancell your contract, but they certainly will not refund your monney. And maybe this year they already submitted your application.

Do not lie on your application! The lottery is a random thing, as long as you have 12 years of education, it doesn't matter if you only have the 12 years, of if you are having a phd.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

adamsalam said:


> Hi,
> 
> my first inquiry, lets try...
> 
> ...


USAFIS is a scam site to get your money ..if you have filed ..you cannot try again ..

in future only use the the real and free site https://www.dvlottery.state.gov/

the level of education does not enter the equation 
you must tell the truth ..any errors and you application would be deleted


----------

